# Travel while EEA residency card is being processed?



## Lil_M (May 16, 2012)

Ok, next question. I managed to get an appointment for an EEA residency card January 17. However I have travel plans the following week. Do I need to actually surrender my passport (and for that matter the EEA residency card for the UK - to where I'll be traveling) as part of the application process? Or do I just need to provide them with a copy of my passport and EEA residency card (showing them the original documents at the meeting), holding onto my passport while they process my residency card application?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Applications are usually processed on the spot for an Aufenthaltskarte, however, the card itself takes 4 -8 weeks. You can ask them for written confirmation of your status.


----------

